# New Vivexotic Repti-Home Maxi Range!



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, Paul here from Vivexotic. We've been biting our tongues, waiting to make this announcement but we can't hold our excitement any longer! We're thrilled to announce, exclusively on RFUK, the brand new Repti-Home Maxi range! 

We've been listening carefully to your feedback and have completely revised our Repti-Home Tall range, which will soon be replaced with *Repti-Home Maxi*. Here's the details:

*New Deeper Vivs*
All Repti-Home Maxi vivs will now be deeper...much deeper! Throughout the range, the depth will increase from the current 37.5cm to 49cm. This gives a huge *30% increase* in floor space in every vivarium!

*New XL size*
An addition to the current Medium (86cm) and Large (115cm) lengths, we're launching a new Extra Large length at 137.5cm. That's *over 4' 6"* which, with the 56cm (22") height, makes this viv a perfect habitat for beardies!

*Larger rails*
You've told us that the rails at the front of the viv were too small, so we've increased them to allow for deeper substrate at the base and better concealment of lighting at the top. 

*Range Summary*
Here's all the stats for the new Repti-Home Maxi range:

Repti-Home Maxi Medium
_L86cm x D49cm x H56cm_ (33.9 x 19.3 x 22")

Repti-Home Maxi Large
_L115cm x D49cm x H56cm_ (45.3 x 19.3 x 22")

Repti-Home Maxi X-Large
_L137.5cm x D49cm x H56cm_ (54.1 x 19.3 x 22")

The new range will come in our 3 contemporary colour finishes of oak, beech and walnut (XL size in beech only initially), will be extremely competitively priced and will of course come in the fabulous quality expected from Vivexotic. Every vivarium will be finished to the highest standard from our *UK factory* (which has made Vivexotic right from the start).

We have loads more to tell you, with improvements coming to our Viva range too, but that's still to come! In the mean time here's a preview image of *Repti-Home Maxi*, with availability expected during November. We really hope you like it!


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

PS thanks to the forum members who've been helping us out with beta testing, your input has been invaluable and we're still tweaking the final product based on your comments.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome news with the *New XL size. *I have 5 of the current XL's, and they are the best In the range for Beardies.I'd love to try one of the new one's. Keep us updated dude.
And, thanks for listening to comments and suggestions. Be it good or bad.*: victory:
*


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like a vx


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

TheGuvnor said:


> Awesome news with the *New XL size. *I have 5 of the current XL's, and they are the best In the range for Beardies.I'd love to try one of the new one's. Keep us updated dude.
> And, thanks for listening to comments and suggestions. Be it good or bad.*: victory:
> *


Thanks for the comments, we can't wait for you to be able to get your hands on one! We are so proud of the quality and heritage of our British designed and manufactured vivs and will happily have anyone take the Pepsi challenge with them against any other flat pack - we believe you won't find a better quality viv for the money...anywhere. 

We have been trialling the largest size with a UK bearded dragon group and the feedback has been incredible, more news coming soon and we are hoping to get a competition up here ASAP too so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Great review, thanks Neil! http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/blog/2013/10/17/vivexotic-take-it-to-the-max/


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

A few more reasons why Maxi is the best quality viv you can buy for the money! Available soon, check out the competitions section to win one before it's released!


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

There's only a week left until 5 RFUK readers will win a new Repti Home Maxi before they go on general sale! Check out the competitions section to enter.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

*Repti-home maxi now available!*

The all new Repti-Home Maxi range is now available for general sale, all the information is above except for one great addition...the Maxi range is now compatible with Vivexotic Viva cabinets! The medium and large Maxi vivs will sit beautifully on a medium or large Viva cabinet and an extra large cabinet is in the works for the mammoth 54" Maxi XL. The full range of sizes and colours are available from today nationwide.


----------



## Decayingdoll (Feb 23, 2010)

I loved the depth of your AX range, shame your new 'modern' range of arboreal enclosures aren't as deep or I would buy one!


----------



## Lee Warren (Jul 28, 2010)

Whats the rrp on these?


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Lee, RRPs are as follows:

Vivexotic Repti-Home Maxi Med 117.99 Vivexotic Repti-Home Maxi Large 154.99 Vivexotic Repti-Home Maxi XL 164.99 
Bear in mind they are generally cheaper in store - a quick check online prices them at around £75, £99 and £105 respectively.


----------



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

Any news on the cabinets for the maxi XL? Am very interested in purchasing a couple


----------



## imfromwales (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah I am interested in one of the cabinets. Are they not available yet?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

A deeper front pannel is great. But its a shame you've changed the sizes. 

Whats the point in a deeper but shorter viv? I've got a few of the old 48 inch by 18.5 ones and am probably going to need another fairly soon... 45 wont exactly fit in the stack and the extra width would just be in the way. 
*sigh* 
Wonder if anywhere has some old stock...


----------

